# Dodo Juice Samples



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm now able to start offering Dodo Juice samples - assuming there is enough interest. The samples will be 100ml and will come with either a disc top lid, spray atomiser or in the case of RM&RMT a trigger spray. Unfortunately, the smallest bottles I can find with a trigger spray attachment are 250ml, so RM and RMT will be packaged in 250ml bottles as opposed to 100ml bottles like the other samples (*but will still contain a 100ml sample*).

Below are the prices for each individual sample excluding P&P.

Born To Be Mild (BTBM) - £4
Supernatural Shampoo (SN) - £5
Sour Power (SP) - £3.50
Time To Dry (TTD) - £3.50
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) - £3.50
Lime Prime Lite (LPL) - £5
Lime Prime (LP) - £5
Need For Speed (NFS) - £4.50
Red Mist (RM) - £5
Red Mist Tropical (RMT) - £5

The items will be posted via Royal Mail first class, and depending on the amount of samples requested per 'order', I estimate the cost will range from £1.62-4.45 + £0.50 (packaging materials).

Note: I need to get the weights for each package with varying amounts of samples before I can give exact figures.

There will also be the option of recorded delivery if requested, which is £0.75 extra.

I'm also offering two sample 'kits', one for shampoos and the other for polishes. These prices include all postage costs (excluding recorded delivery, which is again an extra £0.75).

Shampoo Trio - BTBM, SP & SN - £15
Polish Samples - LPL, LP & NFS - £17.50

Initially, I will only be offering 5x100ml samples of each of the above products. If this sample run proves successful I will then order in some more Dodo products.

Please reply to this post with your required samples. I'll keep this first post updated with each person's request.

*UPDATE:* This is now going ahead. I have ordered all the necessary items (products, packaging, etc) and hopefully I should be able to post the first samples by 19th-20th of August (this date depends on when everything arrives).

*UPDATE 2:* All the items have been delivered to me and the products have been decanted into the sample bottles 










*UPDATE 3:* The following samples are still available:

Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

For info this has been approved by both Dodo Juice and the DW moderating team


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> BS (concentrate) - £3.50


Some members supply that free of charge


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Just a heads up I think RM and RMT eats normal spray heads for breakfast? Just warning you to save hassle down the line.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Just a heads up I think RM and RMT eats normal spray heads for breakfast? Just warning you to save hassle down the line.


I've managed to source some trigger sprayers that I'm fairly confident will cope with RM and certainly RMT. However, I'll also order some spares, so that should anyone have an issue with the trigger sprayer I can replace it.


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

can anyone recomend what i should try on a lava grey sport back???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hitharder said:


> can anyone recomend what i should try on a lava grey sport back???


lime prime followed by any dodo wax


----------



## jackie0473 (Aug 4, 2009)

what kind of dodo juice products can I use for a silver metalic car (Nissan Primera)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

hitharder said:


> can anyone recomend what i should try on a lava grey sport back???





jackie0473 said:


> what kind of dodo juice products can I use for a silver metalic car (Nissan Primera)


All of the Dodo products being offered as samples in this thread are suitable for both of your cars, and in fact any other car. Unlike the 'colour charged' waxes, which are specific to certain car colours, these non-wax Dodo Juice products are not specific to certain cars or colours.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought it might be useful to post a brief description of what each product being offered here does/is designed to do.

*Born To Be Mild (BTBM)*

Dodo Juice 'Born to be Mild' is a pH-neutral maintenance shampoo with good foaming properties and high lubricity - or slickness - to help prevent the dragging of dirt on paintwork during contact washing. Above all, it is designed to be 'wax friendly' and to leave previously applied wax layers on the car, whilst removing only dirt and grime. With a pleasant peach smell, it is another bespoke recipe (formulated in-house at Dodo Juice) made with only the highest quality ingredients. Not to be confused with cheaper shampoos. It dilutes at up to 1:800 with water.

*Supernatural Shampoo (SN)*

Supernatural Shampoo is a highly concentrated shampoo, diluting 1:1500 with water - about 20x as concentrated as some high street car shampoos. It contains no added fragrances or colours to ensure the active ingredients work as effectively as possible, and it has been enhanced with anti-static and sheeting agents (the latter improve rinsing). So overall, it foams nicely with long-lasting suds, it's lubricated enough (but not too much as this can impede cleaning), it cleans effectively and it's foam lance friendly.

*Sour Power (SP)*

Sour Power is Dodo Juice's pH-neutral gloss-enhancing shampoo, which is again wax-safe. The shampoo contains some wax-grade carnauba to add a little gloss and protection to the finish. It dilutes at up to 1:800 with water.

*Time To Dry (TTD)*

Time To Dry is designed to make drying your car easier and safer, in three ways.

Firstly, it lubricates the wet panels to minimise any scratching from any dirt particles that are still on the surface.

Secondly, it is designed to break down remaining water beads and increase 'sheeting'; this helps water slide off the car and improves soak-up.

Finally, it contains limescale inhibitors to reduce watermarks. You can even use it as a general purpose quick detail spray, and also dilute it if required.

Please note that because it destroys beading, the beading effect of a wax will be reduced if this product is used (it won't remove the wax, just prevent it beading; protection will remain in place). Dodo Juice recommends a final spray of Red Mist to reintroduce the beading effect, if necessary.

*Born Slippy (BS) Concentrate*

This is, quite simply, a very good clay lube. The sample provided is the concentrated version. This means the 100ml sample will dilute up to 1:10, and provide you with over 1ltr of useable clay lube.

*Lime Prime Lite (LPL)*

Lime Prime Lite is a pre-wax cleanser/glaze that contains no abrasives, and is ideal for soft paint or pre-polished surfaces. It only contains cleaning agents and glazing oils to provide you with both a slick and glossy finish. This is the final 'preparation' stage before you apply your chosen wax.

*Lime Prime (LP)*

Dodo Juice Lime Prime is a pre-wax cleanser formulated to clean, polish and prepare the paint surface ready for a layer of wax or sealant. It contains a mixture of micro-abrasives, cleaning agents and oils to remove paint oxidisation, ingrained dirt and light swirl marks. Its oil content makes the surface glossy and smooth, helping subsequent wax application.

*Need For Speed (NFS)*

Need For Speed cleans, polishes and waxes in one application, making it idea for people in a rush, or for those who don't have time to go through the complete paint cleansing / polishing / waxing process.
It contains micro abrasives, sophisticated cleaning agents and carnauba wax to give your car that high gloss wet look in one easy application.

*Red Mist (RM)*

Red Mist offers extremely high levels of gloss, beading and protection. It is more of a spray sealant (comparable to Zaino Z8) than a typical water-based QD.

Use it on its own if you don't have time to wax the car (just wipe it on and wipe it off - there's no curing time) or add it to an existing finish. It works well over wax (must be allowed sufficient time to cure) and adds extra 'wetness' and further durability.

*Red Mist Tropical (RMT)*

This is the slower drying version of Red Mist. It has the same active ingredients as the original protection detail spray, but its slower drying formula gives higher workability - especially in hot climates. If you find that Red Mist dries too quickly or doesn't spread as far as you want it to, then go Tropical. It is also less likely to react with underlying layers of wax or sealant, due to the lighter solvent, and has a milder fragrance (so some may feel it is more pleasant to use).


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

for 100ml of lime prime @ £5.50 with another £2+ for p&p you may aswell buy a full bottle as there are places you can get it for around £12 delivered 

nice little profit you are making there i must say.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

sharpy24 said:


> for 100ml of lime prime @ £5.50 with another £2+ for p&p you may aswell buy a full bottle as there are places you can get it for around £12 delivered
> 
> nice little profit you are making there i must say.


The prices for LP, LPL and SN in the first post have been corrected; they should have been £5 rather than £5.50.

The cheapest price I can find for LP delivered is £13.25 for a 250ml bottle (via a seller on eBay), if you can get it cheaper elsewhere please do let me know. I certainly can't find it available for £12 delivered.

I believe £7 (possibly a few pence more depending on exact P&P costs) is a good price for 100ml of LP delivered. The £7 'price tag' includes the cost of the sample product itself, packaging materials (a jiffy bag, bubble wrap, white labels for both the sample and jiffy bag), 100ml plastic bottle for the sample with disc top lid (the same type currently on the LP bottles Dodo supply) and postage costs. Also remember, that list doesn't include the P&P charges I will incur ordering the Dodo products, plastic bottles and packaging materials - these costs are also spread across each sample.

If you believe you can provide these samples for less, be my guest.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree Charlie, the cost of the product is very little, its the postage packageing and bottles that bump the prices up.

I did some Highstyle samples for a few people and the product cost was about £2.50 for 500ml but with the bottle and postage they cost me about £6 in total, I have done a few samples for local people and at meets to save on postage that works out better value.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

can you not buy a 250ml RM sample from here cheaper than it costs for a 250ml bottle from dodo themselves

Daniel


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

how mch for one of everything?!


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bero said:


> how mch for one of everything?!


£47.50 inc P&P.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

hallett said:


> can you not buy a 250ml RM sample from here cheaper than it costs for a 250ml bottle from dodo themselves
> 
> Daniel


No. A single 100ml sample of RM costs £5 + P&P, whereas a full 250ml bottle is £9.95 + P&P. You can get 200ml for the same price, but that's not really the idea of this thread. I'm offering product samples, not equivalent amounts of a Dodo Juice product simply repackaged


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> I'm offering product samples, not equivalent amounts of a Dodo Juice product simply repackaged


This is the key line here people...

I will have a bottle of LPL Charlie, as I always wanted to try it out :thumb:


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Right, had a look through the list and explanations (thanks for adding that as I didn't have a clue what the abreviations meant!) but I'm still a little confused by all the different products. I've got a 10 year old Polo with met. black paint. It's been fiarly well looked after, but has the usual swirl marks etc. My goal is it get it back to looking like it just rolled out of Wolfsburg (yeah, as if! But one has to dream!), so what's good for VW's? I'm also interested in claying, although I haven't yet bought any as I can't find any in the shops here in God's Waiting Room. 

So, would you have any recommendations?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

This may be useful... some of these products mentioned and then covered in more detail on the site:

http://www.dodojuice.com/dodo-juice-detailing.html


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exinferis said:


> Right, had a look through the list and explanations (thanks for adding that as I didn't have a clue what the abreviations meant!) but I'm still a little confused by all the different products. I've got a 10 year old Polo with met. black paint. It's been fiarly well looked after, but has the usual swirl marks etc. My goal is it get it back to looking like it just rolled out of Wolfsburg (yeah, as if! But one has to dream!), so what's good for VW's? I'm also interested in claying, although I haven't yet bought any as I can't find any in the shops here in God's Waiting Room.
> 
> So, would you have any recommendations?


First up, sorry about the abbreviations, I'd forgotten to replace them with the full product names. I have now updated the first post though, so hopefully it should be a bit clearer.

I would certainly recommend claying, it's a very important stage in the paint prep and the results can be pretty impressive (more so if it's the first time the car's been clayed). If your wanting to go for an all Dodo detail you can get a Dodo Juice clay bar from one of the DW traders (Gentle Gray or Supernatural would be ideal).

As for product choice, considering the colour of your car, I would get the following.

Shampoo - One of the 3 shampoos on offer (my recommendation would be either BTBM or SN)

Clay & Lube - Either a Dodo Juice clay bar or other manufacturer (available from most DW traders) and Born Slippy clay lube. The 100ml concentrated sample will provide you with over 1ltr of useable lube.

Drying - Time To Dry, simply spray onto the car after the final rinse and go over with a drying towel. This _aids_ drying, it does not completely dry the car.

Pre-wax cleanser/Polish - Either Lime Prime if some cut required, for example light swirling which needs removing (like on your Polo) or Lime Prime Lite if no cut is required, for example on good to perfect paint with minimal defects (not like your Polo )

Wax - One of your choosing, and there are quite a number available . Again if you want to stick with the Dodo, I'd recommend a Dodo Juice Panel pot, in particular Purple Haze (available from most DW traders).

Post wax 'top up' - Either Red Mist or Red Mist Tropical. See product description for more info.

HTH


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

*UPDATE:* This is now going ahead. I have ordered all the necessary items (products, packaging, etc) and hopefully I should be able to post the first samples by 19th-20th of August (this date depends on when everything arrives).


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

NKS said:


> This is the key line here people...
> 
> I will have a bottle of LPL Charlie, as I always wanted to try it out :thumb:


I have now ordered all the necessary items, so as soon as everything arrives I will PM you with payment info :thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

I'd like some BTBM, TTD, LP and LPL please.

Duncan.


----------



## mel1989 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any chance of gettin a sample of Diamond White or Light Fantastic? Never tried any dodo products  cheers


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

mel1989 said:


> Any chance of gettin a sample of Diamond White or Light Fantastic? Never tried any dodo products  cheers


I'm not offering wax samples, as these are already available as 30ml panel pots from a lot of resellers and direct from Dodo Juice. I believe the RRP is £5.95 per panel pot for the main range waxes (i.e. not supernatural).


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm surprised this isn't getting more attention !  Quite a few of us had expressed interest in the previous thread. Charlie - in case you've missed it I've put in for 4 bits a few posts up.

Duncan


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

whats the price including postage for..
BTBM, RMT,NFS

cheers


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

would it be possible for some Lime Prime and Red Mist please?


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Right, after much consideration and finance checking, can you put me down for one each of the following:

BS, LP and RMT

Think these'll be the best options right now. 

And thanks for the advice, I'll keep it in mind for when I'm a bit better off! 

Cheers,
Ex.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Supernatural Shampoo (SN) - £5
Time To Dry (TTD) - £3.50
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) - £3.50
Lime Prime Lite (LPL) - £5
Lime Prime (LP) - £5
Need For Speed (NFS) - £4.50
Red Mist (RM) - £5

For me please!


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'll have the following:

Red Mist (RM)
BTBM

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

The last delivery I was waiting for arrived today, so I've finally been able to sort all the samples out 










Below is the list of sample requests I have received so far (if I have missed anyone out let me know), with the final prices including P&P:

DimGR - RMT - £7.50
NKS - LPL - £7.12
Dunkwho - BTBM, TTD, LP and LPL - £20.65 POSTED
nick-a6 - BTBM, RMT,NFS - £16.65
gherkin - LP, RM - £12.64 POSTED
Exinferis - BS, LP and RMT - £16.65 POSTED
Bero - SN, TTD, BS, LPL, LP, NFS, RM - £36.45
dazz25 - RM, BTBM - £11.64 POSTED
dantiatto - LP, SP - £11.14 POSTED

Please send the appropriate amount as a *gift* to *dodosamples[at]webituk[dot]com* and include your name and address. I'll try and post the samples out the same day I receive the payment depending on the time.

Assuming the above samples are purchased, the following samples remain:

Born To Be Mild (BTBM) x 2
Supernatural Shampoo (SN) x 4
Sour Power (SP) x 4
Time To Dry (TTD) x 3
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 3
Lime Prime Lite (LPL) x 2
Lime Prime (LP) - All provisionally sold
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3
Red Mist (RM) x 2
Red Mist Tropical (RMT) x 2


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1A76924478039053A)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

gherkin said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1A76924478039053A)
> 
> Thanks Charlie


Thanks :thumb: I'll get them sent off first thing tomorrow.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool thank you very much, looking forward to having a play with them!


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Charlie  Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0DH29785XW993020C)


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you very much!

Payment has been sent :thumb: (Unique Transaction ID #6TK77973WA452910E)


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Payment sent #1MD08036197109738


----------



## doggonwheels (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Mate,
How much (including P&P) would i be lookin at for

Born To Be Mild (BTBM) 
Supernatural Shampoo (SN) 
Lime Prime (LP) - if available
Red Mist (RM)

Thanks
Simon.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

doggonwheels said:


> Hi Mate,
> How much (including P&P) would i be lookin at for
> 
> Born To Be Mild (BTBM)
> ...


That comes to £17.15 posted without the bottle of Lime Prime, and £22.15 with. I do have one bottle of LP left but its provisionally sold to Beros. If he doesn't send the money by Friday morning the bottle is yours.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Received today, thanks.

Urm, was I the only one thinking I was going to get a full 250ml bottole of RMT?  I'm new to this kind of thing and when you said it'd be packaged in a 250ml bottle I assumed that meant I was paying for 250ml not 100ml. I did quite a bit of price checking and £5 seemed a good price for 250ml but not so good for 100ml. Add in the P&P and it's double the price of a full 250ml bottle _plus_ a free cloth through Monza's eBay shop.

I'm not starting an argument about it, just a bit miffed. Think it would have been better to point out that, although sent in a 250ml bottle, you'd only get 100ml, so that those of us new to Detailing World and the world of samples you have to pay for would know the score.

Well, you live and learn. I'l have to make sure I double check the emounts next time I commit to buy samples.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exinferis said:


> Received today, thanks.
> 
> Urm, was I the only one thinking I was going to get a full 250ml bottole of RMT?  I'm new to this kind of thing and when you said it'd be packaged in a 250ml bottle I assumed that meant I was paying for 250ml not 100ml. I did quite a bit of price checking and £5 seemed a good price for 250ml but not so good for 100ml. Add in the P&P and it's double the price of a full 250ml bottle _plus_ a free cloth through Monza's eBay shop.
> 
> ...


First off, I'm glad you received the samples ok, and so quickly.

Reading through the comments you've made regarding the sample of RMT, I'm a bit confused as to how you calculate the sample (inc P&P) is 'double the price of a full 250ml bottle plus a free cloth through Monza's eBay shop.'

Monza have 250ml of RMT available £9.95 + £1.75 P&P, so £11.70 in total (+ free microfibre). A 100ml sample is £5 from me + P&P, this is _not_ double the amount the Monza charge. Your P&P was also spread across 3 samples so it's not _as_ noticeable a cost.

I'm really sorry you're disappointed, and if you want a refund I will obviously provide you with one. I genuinely thought the following was clear enough in the first post 



> The samples will be 100ml and will come with either a disc top lid, spray atomiser or in the case of RM&RMT a trigger spray. Unfortunately, the smallest bottles I can find with a trigger spray attachment are 250ml, so RM and RMT will be packaged in 250ml bottles as opposed to 100ml bottles like the other samples.


I have amended the original post, as it obviously wasn't clear enough, hopefully it is now.

Is/was anyone else expecting a full 250ml sample for £5 (exc P&P)?


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> First off, I'm glad you received the samples ok, and so quickly.
> 
> Reading through the comments you've made regarding the sample of RMT, I'm a bit confused as to how you calculate the sample (inc P&P) is 'double the price of a full 250ml bottle plus a free cloth through Monza's eBay shop.'
> 
> ...


Blimey, the state of my post! That's what happens when I type without my glasses on! :wall:

OK, I'll do it this way for you then so you can see what I'm getting at (prices rounded up for ease):

Price per ML @ Monza (inc. P&P) = 47p
Price per ML Sample (inc. P&P) = 59p (That's for the actual P&P rate on the package (£2.14 postage + 50p packing charge), divided by the three samples. If I calculate it with the P&P cost I _actually_ paid it goes up to £61p per ML)

Buying through Monza's eBay shop I would have received 1.5 times as much product for less money per ML, inclusive of P&P, plus a free cloth (which is neither here nor there really, but I'm just adding it in for completion) as I got from this sample run, inclusive of the P&P. So, not exactly double, because Monza are selling the full 250ml for what equates to £11.70. If I exclude P&P on both items, it is, in fact, double the price and, from Monza, I'd be getting an extra 50ml effectively free. But, as you can see from the above calculations, the sample price is quite a bit more.

I don't consider myself to be a stupid person, but I honestly thought from the wording that the spray samples were 250ml sizes as that's the way it comes over in the post.

Like I said, you live and learn. I'm not trying to make a big issue out of it, just explaining that it seems a hefty price to pay for such a small amount when you take the price of a full bottle into consideration.

I'll leave any decisions as to refunds up to you; I wasn't complaining for the sake of getting my money back, I was just wondering what had happened. As I said, I'm new to this so if others were expecting the 100ml then that's fine, I expect they've done this before. As a first timer I just went with what I thought was being offered.

I also thought these samples were being provided by Dodo Juice at a reduced rate as most samples are. Can I assume this was wrong? Is it, in fact, the case that you've simply bought larger bottles of the product at retail price, decanted them into smaller bottles and then sold them on as samples? Usually with samples the retailer (a) gets a certain amount of whatever-it-is which can then be passed onto the customer for free. Or (b), they're provided to the retailer at a reduced cost and then passed onto the customer at a reduced cost. I thought senario (b) was happening, hence my thinking that £5 for 250ml was a good introductory price.

I run my own business you see so I know how things generally work, but obviously senario's (a) and (b) are not what's happening here. I'll know in future.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exinferis said:


> Blimey, the state of my post! That's what happens when I type without my glasses on! :wall:
> 
> OK, I'll do it this way for you then so you can see what I'm getting at (prices rounded up for ease):
> 
> ...


I think it's important to note, before I try and address the points you've made, that I am not connected to Dodo Juice, and these samples are not being offered by Dodo Juice. They have simply provided me with the standard retail products (at a discounted price).

I think it's unrealistic to expect product samples to be provided at the same cost per ml as the retail product (unless being provided by the manufacturer themselves). Very few samples I've seen offered on here, and indeed elsewhere, are. I am offering samples (not equivalent amounts) for the cheapest price I can. As I am sure you're aware buying in bulk generally results in large discounts, and I'm fairly confident if I were buying amounts similar to the big Dodo Juice resellers, I would be able to offer more desirable prices for these samples. I am not buying in bulk, and so unable to offer more significantly reduced prices without incurring a loss myself.

Dom at Dodo Juice was kind enough to offer a 20% 'trade' discount on the full size products I ordered. Considering I am purchasing very little, only one 500ml bottle of each of the 10 products, I was pleased to be offered any discount at all. I'd need a considerably larger discount to be able to provide 250ml 'samples' for half the retail price, which as you suggested (and expected), would be 'good introductory price'.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> I think it's important to note, before I try and address the points you've made, that I am not connected to Dodo Juice, and these samples are not being offered by Dodo Juice.


Well, that's the crux of the problem right there. I was under the impression you were either a Dodo Juice reseller (retailer) or affliated with Dodo Juice in some way. Which is why I, logically, made the assumption you were offering these samples for less than their retail price. Clearly you're not because you've not passed the saving on to those of us buying it.



> I think it's unrealistic to expect product samples to be provided at the same cost per ml as the retail product (unless being provided by the manufacturer themselves). Very few samples I've seen offered on here, and indeed elsewhere, are. I am offering samples (not equivalent amounts) for the cheapest price I can. As I am sure you're aware buying in bulk generally results in large discounts, and I'm fairly confident if I were buying amounts similar to the big Dodo Juice resellers, I would be able to offer more desirable prices for these samples. I am not buying in bulk, and so unable to offer more significantly reduced prices without incurring a loss myself.


I agree... It should be cheaper, hence "sample".



> Dom at Dodo Juice was kind enough to offer a 20% 'trade' discount on the full size products I ordered. Considering I am purchasing very little, only one 500ml bottle of each of the 10 products, I was pleased to be offered any discount at all. I'd need a considerably larger discount to be able to provide 250ml 'samples' for half the retail price, which as you suggested (and expected), would be 'good introductory price'.


If I assume you've paid RRP minus 20% (excluding postage rates) for a 500ml bottle of RM/RMT that comes out at £2.96 per 100ml, which is over £2.00 less than you sold it to us. Now, as a business person myself I understand you want to make a bit of a profit if you're in it to do so, but even so! If you sold all 10 (5 x RM, 5 x RMT) that means a profit of £20 for just decanting and sending them out! And that's before I factor in all the other samples. And postage from Dodo Juice wouldn't be anywhere near enough for you to say you're just covering your costs. Wish I could make that kind of profit on my business!

I notice another member did say something about a large profit margin earlier on in the thread and I didn't bother taking notice as I (wrongly) assumed it was all being done through Dodo Juice.

I didn't want to make an argument out of this as I like this forum and don't want to be shunned for airing my opinion, but I also don't like to be taken for a ride and I'm sorry, but after what you've written there I think your pricing's way off for such small amounts of product. Hell, at last year's Silverstone Classic I ended up with about 500ml of varying Farecla products for nothing! For the price these samples have worked out at I could have bought the full size products, had 50ml extra and be a happy camper. In hindsight I think I should have taken notice of the other poster.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Without wishing to wade in ... I think you need to cut Charlie some slack. Agreed it doesn't say anywhere in these postings that Charlie is a forum member trying to do a good turn (and not a pro or in any way commericially involved in this venture) so that could be clearer for the sake of argument ... but the red mist and red mist tropical is a particularly bad example to pull up here. Previous comments in the thread have pointed out that the containers & spray heads need to be up to the job and that standard heads just won't do, Charlie hasn't stated exactly what he's paid but I have no problem in assuming that they were pretty expensive, probably as much so as the 100ml of fluid. It might be wise to run the same logic through some of the other sample types and see how it affects your thoughts - everything else is coming in much more straight forward bottles, these will still cost but should give you an idea on what's going on. I don't begrudge Charlie taking some money for his time either ... I can tell you from experience that its not as straight forward as it seems putting this type of thing together in your spare time and from home.

For the record ... I just spotted in time that the red mist WASN'T 250ml for £5 but 100ml in a 250ml bottle so I have some sympathy! :thumb:

Duncan.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

*Cough* I do go away ... honest.

Thanks Charlie, my pack has just arrived - everyone in the office thinks I'm a bloody nutter smelling my car cleaning stuff


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Dunkwho said:


> For the record ... I just spotted in time that the red mist WASN'T 250ml for £5 but 100ml in a 250ml bottle so I have some sympathy! :thumb:
> 
> Duncan.


Can I assume then that you _would_ have bought some had you not noticed in time?

I've said several times that I'm not trying to start an argument, but I'm sorry, I don't feel that £5 for 100ml is a justifiable price, regardless of what bottle it comes in. I honestly can't see how different this bottle and a bottle from my local shop at £1.00 can be? They both spray a fine mist; I know I've used the shop bought ones for plants that require a fine mist and they do a perfectly good job.

My point is, the _only_ reason I bought the Red Mist was because it seemd like a good offer. I didn't buy the shampoo's because I'd looked at the retail price of the 250ml bottles and thought that the samples were too expensive for what you got.

I've done similar things in my time. Granted, not for a forum as big as this, and I also said that I didn't begrudge Charlie making a profit, but from what I can see he's making a bomb form the prices charged and, frankly, I don't have the money to fund someone else's profit margins. From the way the first page was written it came over as being 250ml for £5 plus postage and that's not what arrived this morning. So sorry if I sound cheesed off, but I am.

Incidentally, I run a _business_ from home, so I think I have a little understanding of what it's like packing things up and getting them posted.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exinferis said:


> Well, that's the crux of the problem right there. I was under the impression you were either a Dodo Juice reseller (retailer) or affliated with Dodo Juice in some way. Which is why I, logically, made the assumption you were offering these samples for less than their retail price. Clearly you're not because you've not passed the saving on to those of us buying it.
> 
> I agree... It should be cheaper, hence "sample".
> 
> ...


You've neglected to consider the associated costs of the bottles, spray heads (both trigger sprayers and spray atomisers) and disc top lids. Unfortunately these are not free.

The trigger sprayers are particularly expensive, around £0.85 each. I've also purchased twice the necessary amount of these, in case any fail due to the high solvent content present in both Red Mist and Red Mist Tropical. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I will provide a replacement trigger sprayer FOC, should the one supplied fail.

There are also the postage and packaging costs incurred when I purchased these materials (roughly £10).

I stand to make around £10 from this run of samples, and considering the total time I will have put in, this is very little. I will no doubt also have some packaging maetials left over, notably some labels and a few jiffy bags (oh joy )

I'm a big fan of Dodo Juice products. I thought it might be a nice idea to provide some samples to those who've yet to try the Dodo Juice range. That was, and always has been, my aim from the outset. This is hardly a get rich quick scheme.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exinferis said:


> Can I assume then that you _would_ have bought some had you not noticed in time?
> 
> I've said several times that I'm not trying to start an argument, but I'm sorry, I don't feel that £5 for 100ml is a justifiable price, regardless of what bottle it comes in. I honestly can't see how different this bottle and a bottle from my local shop at £1.00 can be? They both spray a fine mist; I know I've used the shop bought ones for plants that require a fine mist and they do a perfectly good job.
> 
> ...


I genuinely thought what I wrote was clear, that I was providing 100ml samples but that the RM & RMT samples would be _packaged_ in 250ml bottles due to the necessity of the trigger spray head.

We're obviously not going to agree on this and I will gladly offer you a refund. Rather than a complete refund, would you like me to refund you half the cost of the RMT, so you're getting roughly what you expected to in the first place?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> No. A single 100ml sample of RM costs £5 + P&P, whereas a full 250ml bottle is £9.95 + P&P. You can get 200ml for the same price, but that's not really the idea of this thread. I'm offering product samples, not equivalent amounts of a Dodo Juice product simply repackaged


h, i read it wrong, i thought you were giving 250ml for £5 + p&p but you are doing 100ml in a 250ml container

Daniel


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have obviously been paying close attention to this thread and Charlie does deserve a little more slack. Although it wasn't totally clear, I understood the 100ml product in 250ml bottle concept from what Charlie posted. So maybe it could be misread or read too quickly and not taken in, but the facts were there.

Secondly, anyone supplying samples to a forum is not out there to get rich. In fact, Charlie is a saint for doing it. We helped the previous sample specialist (Alan) with his efforts and we support Charlie. He is allowing those who want 'smaller than retail' samples to take them. Smaller bottles aren't economical for us to provide due to the high relative cost of packaging/labelling and logistics of dealing with 15x more lines of virtually identical items.

We wouldn't support him if we thought he was deliberately misleading people or profiteering. It is reasonable for him to cover his costs and make a small amount for his time and efforts, and his customer service seems to justify it. If you give him a hard time, he would be very sensible to stop his project and the forum will have lost a useful service that some people are very happy to pay for.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> The samples will be 100ml


I'm going to stick up for Charlie here and say I thought he was quite clear. I mean come on - if he was offering 250ml of Red Mist for £5 (plus P+P) half the forum would have wanted a bottle!!!

As to prices - all the samples I have got from Detailing World work out significantly more expensive than buying a retail bottle. Thats just the way it works since you are paying price for packaging and shipping costs.

Give him a break here - if you don't want the products at the prices he's given you don't have to buy them.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, you'll notice that I wasn't quibbling about the other products and I clearly wasn't the only one who thought the bottles would be full.

As I said before, I'm new to this and when someone is new to something sometimes things don't go to plan. I did say that regulars would know better, so there's nothing more I can say on that is there?

I'm a retailer and, in my many years expereince of retailing, I have _never_ encountered a sample that costs more than the equivilent amount of retail product. It's just not done! I also mentioned (if anyone's actually read my posts properly) that I don't begrudge someone making a profit, but I simply don't have the money to _give_ to someone else. I bought these samples assuming they were appropriately priced and then found out they weren't.

Obviously long time members are going to side with eachother and that's fair enough. You may know eachother personally, I don't know. If I'd been here longer, or was a personal friend then maybe I'd be sticking up for him too. Who knows? But the point still remains.

I contacted Charlie via PM yesterday and am awaiting a response from him. I still stand by what I've posted as it's all factually correct. If I had more money then I wouldn't have posted in the first place, but I don't so wanted to check on what had happened. If you're a single lad with no responsibilities and you've got loads of disposable income, fair play to you. I _do_ have responsibilities and therefore like to get what I've paid for otherwise I feel I've wasted money, which is what I feel now. Perhaps when you get older and have to scrape the bottom of the barrel every week you'll understand the value of money a bit more. Maybe then you'll think about how much these things cost and wonder if you'd been better off leaving them be? Just a thought.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

You know what ... "samples" is misleading isn't it. These definitely aren't samples in the traditional sense of the word, nothing in this samples section of the forum is a hook-you-in subsidised trial pot.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exinferis said:


> Well, you'll notice that I wasn't quibbling about the other products and I clearly wasn't the only one who thought the bottles would be full.
> 
> As I said before, I'm new to this and when someone is new to something sometimes things don't go to plan. I did say that regulars would know better, so there's nothing more I can say on that is there?
> 
> ...


This will be my last post regarding this issue, as it has now been (I hope) satisfactorily resolved. I have sent you a partial refund for the sample of Red Mist, and I will offer this to both dazz25 and gherkin if they were also expecting full 250ml bottles.

I think the key issue, which you are failing to acknowledge, with regards to detailing samples costing more per ml than their larger retail counterparts, is that the manufacturer is invariably not the one providing them. As such, those who offer these samples have to purchase packaging materials to decant the samples into (bottles, dispensers, etc) _as well as_ the products themselves. The products are also generally only available at their standard retail prices. Admittedly, in some cases, such as this one, slight discounts are available. However, these are generally still not large enough to offset the extra costs incurred by repacking the products. When this additional outlay is take into account, it is generally impossible, at least without incurring a loss, to offer the samples at the same price per ml as the retail versions.

I am not trying to start (or add to) an argument with the above comments, but I do think it is something you have overlooked with regards these samples.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dunkwho said:


> You know what ... "samples" is misleading isn't it. These definitely aren't samples in the traditional sense of the word, nothing in this samples section of the forum is a hook-you-in subsidised trial pot.


That's because it's generally not the manufacturer themselves offering the samples, it's just standard DW users like you and me.

A good example of a 'hook-you-in subsidised trial pot' would be the 100ml samples being offered by Heritage Wax. The reason this is such good value is that it's the manufacturer offering the sample. It isn't being purchased at retail prices, repackaged into smaller quantities and then posted out to DW users. It's also being packaged in the standard 300ml bottles that the full (retail) product is dispatched in; this no doubt helps control the costs as well.


----------



## Exinferis (Jul 27, 2009)

Dunkwho said:


> You know what ... "samples" is misleading isn't it. These definitely aren't samples in the traditional sense of the word, nothing in this samples section of the forum is a hook-you-in subsidised trial pot.


I think you've hit the nail on the head with that, because that's exactly what I thought it was. It wasn't until the bottles arrived yesterday that I realised it wasn't from Dodo Juice/an affiliate, which was where I expected them to come from. As I've said a few times, if you're a long time member of this forum and you've bought these before, you'd know that. But as a new member I wasn't aware of this. Perhaps it might be prudent to put a sticky or something on this board to explain that these are more like trial sized bottles of product and not true samples so that new users, like myself, can avoid this kind of problem? Then we'd all know the score beforehand. 



charlie53 said:


> This will be my last post regarding this issue, as it has now been (I hope) satisfactorily resolved. I have sent you a partial refund for the sample of Red Mist, and I will offer this to both dazz25 and gherkin if they were also expecting full 250ml bottles.
> 
> I think the key issue, which you are failing to acknowledge, with regards to detailing samples costing more per ml than their larger retail counterparts, is that the manufacturer is invariably not the one providing them. As such, those who offer these samples have to purchase packaging materials to decant the samples into (bottles, dispensers, etc) _as well as_ the products themselves. The products are also generally only available at their standard retail prices. Admittedly, in some cases, such as this one, slight discounts are available. However, these are generally still not large enough to offset the extra costs incurred by repacking the products. When this additional outlay is take into account, it is generally impossible, at least without incurring a loss, to offer the samples at the same price per ml as the retail versions.
> 
> I am not trying to start (or add to) an argument with the above comments, but I do think it is something you have overlooked with regards these samples.


I wasn't failing to acknowladge the system of buying bottles and packaging; it was explained but I didn't see how it was relevent. I don't know how much you paid for the bottles so I simply can't comment on it. However, I know how I work my budget for packaging items so I assumed the P&P price included the packaging; that is to say the price of the bottles, bubble wrap and jiffy bag. But that's because of my business background; I know how to keep packaging costs to a bear minimum.

And again, I've stated several times that I was unaware of the fact that you weren't working for/with Dodo Juice. I bought from you assuming you were affiliated which, I think, is a reasonable asumption considering the title of the forum is "Samples".  Which has been covered above.

As I've said on numerous occassions I had no intention of starting an argument and if you've taken any of my comments in that way then that's regretable as it wasn't intended. Unfortunately emoticons don't always work! 

And on that note I shall just say that, although I haven't had chance to try the products, they do smell lovely, so if nothing else I shall have a fruity car.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I think there are some semantics at work regarding the use of the word 'samples'. This is getting confused with 'free samples' or 'discounted trial samples' whereas really these are 'sample sized' retail bottles of product. They could still be called samples, as they are for you to sample a full sized product at a lower price, but nowhere in the world of retail does it say samples have to be free or cost less.

Of course, saying that, we understand the concept and we not only give away a large amount of produce on this forum completely free for sampling purposes, but we also discount items like 'sample sized' panel pots of our main wax range. Indeed, we made a point of bringing out a 30ml version of our 100 GBP Supernatural wax when it was launched. So people could try before committing to a big (and expensive) pot.

As with most smaller sized retail packs, as the amount of product inside goes down but the packaging, labelling and logistics remains roughly the same as for larger units, comparative cost can go up - unless subsidised.

As mentioned before, Charlie is independently supplying these products on a relatively small scale, his pricing is considered by us to be fair and reasonable given the service being provided and we wish him the best of luck; I don't know him personally but his actions so far appear extremely honorable and helpful and he shall therefore have our full support.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll take Lime Prime Lite (LPL) and Red Mist Tropical (RMT) please payment on Monday as I am away this weekend if possible otherwise I will catch the next one you setup.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Hey I'm assuming this is still on following all the arguments?

Could I get th price to these delivered if possible?

BTBM
BS
LPL
LP (don't hink there's any left but worth a shot)
RMT

Thanks alot. 

In regards to the arguments before, I can't see how anyone could think the full retail ammount of 250ml was being sold for half the price of normal. I
felt that it seemed clear you were only getting 100ml.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll take Lime Prime Lite (LPL) and Red Mist Tropical (RMT) please payment on Monday as I am away this weekend if possible otherwise I will catch the next one you setup.


That's fine, just send £12.64 via PayPal as a *gift* to *dodosamples[at]webituk[dot]com* and include your name and address.



DuncanMon said:


> Hey I'm assuming this is still on following all the arguments?
> 
> Could I get th price to these delivered if possible?
> 
> ...


The total price posted for BTBM, BS, LPL and RMT is £20.65. If you also want a bottle of LP (subject to availability - I sound like a TV advert ) just add £5.60 to the total cost.

Unfortunately, I can't wait indefinitely for those who've expressed an interest in the final sample of Lime Prime, so whoever makes a post in this thread stating that they're about to send the funds gets it.

*UPDATE:* Final LP sold to DuncanMon.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Below is the list of sample requests I have received so far (if I have missed anyone out let me know), with the final prices including P&P:

Exinferis - BS, LP and RMT - £16.65 POSTED RECEIVED 
Dunkwho - BTBM, TTD, LP and LPL - £20.65 POSTED RECEIVED
gherkin - LP, RM - £12.64 POSTED
dazz25 - RM, BTBM - £11.64 POSTED
dantiatto - LP, SP - £11.14 POSTED

DuncanMon - BTBM, BS, LPL, RMT, LP - £26.25 PAID
[email protected] - LPL, RMT - £12.64 PAID
Bero - SN, TTD, BS, LPL, NFS, RM, LP - £36.45 PAID
doggonwheels - BTBM, SN, RM - £17.15 PAID
pre620ti - SP, SN, RM - £16.65 PAID

DimGR - RMT - £7.50 DELAYED PAYMENT
nick-a6 - BTBM, RMT, NFS - £16.65 DELAYED PAYMENT

NKS - LPL - £7.12

Assuming the above samples are purchased, the following samples remain:

Supernatural Shampoo (SN) x 2
Sour Power (SP) x 3
Time To Dry (TTD) x 3
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 2
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> That's fine, just send £12.64 via PayPal as a *gift* to *dodosamples[at]webituk[dot]com* and include your name and address.
> 
> The total price posted for BTBM, BS, LPL and RMT is £20.65. If you also want a bottle of LP (subject to availability - I sound like a TV advert ) just add £5.60 to the total cost.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't wait indefinitely for those who've expressed an interest in the final sample of Lime Prime, so whoever makes a post in this thread stating that they're about to send the funds gets it.


I'll have the lime prime and will send £26.25 in the next few minutes. Thanks


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

DuncanMon said:


> I'll have the lime prime and will send £26.25 in the next few minutes. Thanks


Just to confirm.

Payment Sent*(Unique Transaction ID #1SV93730X0763333U)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

DuncanMon said:


> Just to confirm.
> 
> Payment Sent*(Unique Transaction ID #1SV93730X0763333U)


Payment received. It will be posted first thing Monday.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry been away from my comp for a couple days, are you getting more LP (LP & LPL was the main reason i was buying this)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bero said:


> sorry been away from my comp for a couple days, are you getting more LP (LP & LPL was the main reason i was buying this)


Honestly, I'm not sure at the minute if I'll offer these samples again. You are, however, in luck  I've just been having a mini clear out and I've found an extra 100ml bottle complete with disc top lid, which was sent to me with my last order. If you're desperate for a sample of LP, I can make one up from my own 500ml bottle of LP. I'm assuming you still wanted to purchase the other samples?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Money is now sent

Unique Transaction ID #3RV76782BL614591U


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Money is now sent
> 
> Unique Transaction ID #3RV76782BL614591U


Payment received. It will be posted first thing Monday.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

yep, i'll take the lot, £36.45?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bero said:


> yep, i'll take the lot, £36.45?


Yes :thumb:


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

*I thought it might be useful to post a brief description of what each product being o*

Thanks amigo...is the red mist the same idea as AG Aqua Wax?...forgive me if this seems a silly question..


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8FH23324YM35XXXXC)


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

hi there, have you got 1 X Sour Pour, 1 X BTBM and 1 X Red Mist still available please (yes I have read the post and realise that it is a 100ml 'sample' in a 250ml spray bottle :thumb

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bero said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8FH23324YM35XXXXC)


Payment received. It will be posted first thing Monday.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

pre620ti said:


> hi there, have you got 1 X Sour Pour, 1 X BTBM and 1 X Red Mist still available please (yes I have read the post and realise that it is a 100ml 'sample' in a 250ml spray bottle :thumb
> 
> Cheers
> Paul.


I've got a sample Sour Power and Red Mist available. However, I haven't got any samples of BTBM left. I would recommend a sample of Supernatural Shampoo instead. This is essentially BTBM, but without the colouring or fragrance and extra sheeting and anti-static properties thrown in. It's £1 more but its nearly twice as concentrated so much better value for money.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> I've got a sample Sour Power and Red Mist available. However, I haven't got any samples of BTBM left. I would recommend a sample of Supernatural Shampoo instead. This is essentially BTBM, but without the colouring or fragrance and extra sheeting and anti-static properties thrown in. It's £1 more but its nearly twice as concentrated so much better value for money.


Put me down for those three then and PM me with the paypal details and postage.

Thank you
Paul.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Stuhil said:


> Thanks amigo...is the red mist the same idea as AG Aqua Wax?...forgive me if this seems a silly question..


I've never used AG Aqua Wax, but from what I've just read online it seems to be a spray polish/wax/sealant AIO. If that's correct (perhaps ask in the Autoglym section for confirmation?) then it's similar to Red Mist.

Red Mist is a spray sealant, which is applied after the car has been washed, clayed and polished. It's also generally used as a protection top-up after the car has been waxed, although it can be used instead of a wax.

HTH


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

To add on I think Aqua Wax can be used on a still wet car but Red Mist has to be used on a dry car. Great stuff - leaves a very glossy finish and smells lovely!


----------



## doggonwheels (Aug 12, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> Below is the list of sample requests I have received so far (if I have missed anyone out let me know), with the final prices including P&P:
> 
> Exinferis - BS, LP and RMT - £16.65 POSTED RECEIVED
> Dunkwho - BTBM, TTD, LP and LPL - £20.65 POSTED RECEIVED
> ...


Sorry man, been away this weekend. Payment sent this morning (Unique Transaction ID #56268649N9045683G)

Ta
Simon


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Below is the updated list of sample requests I have received so far (if I have missed anyone out let me know), with the final prices including P&P:

Exinferis - BS, LP and RMT - £16.65 POSTED RECEIVED 
Dunkwho - BTBM, TTD, LP and LPL - £20.65 POSTED RECEIVED
gherkin - LP, RM - £12.64 POSTED
dazz25 - RM, BTBM - £11.64 POSTED
dantiatto - LP, SP - £11.14 POSTED
DuncanMon - BTBM, BS, LPL, RMT, LP - £26.25 POSTED
[email protected] - LPL, RMT - £12.64 POSTED
Bero - SN, TTD, BS, LPL, NFS, RM, LP - £36.45 POSTED
doggonwheels - BTBM, SN, RM - £17.15 POSTED RECEIVED 
pre620ti - SP, SN, RM - £16.65 POSTED RECEIVED 
nick-a6 - BTBM, RMT, NFS - £16.65 POSTED
darranws - SN, TTD, BS - £15.15 POSTED

DimGR - RMT - £7.50 DELAYED PAYMENT

NKS - LPL - £7.12

Assuming the above samples are purchased, the following samples remain:

Supernatural Shampoo (SN) x 1
Sour Power (SP) x 3
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## darranws (Jun 30, 2009)

hi sorry not replied quicker been in hospital again, well at least my disability benefit has landed can you email me direct please
[email protected]
or ring me 07804695907
need a little help with product knowledge and pricing please
Darran


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9JL30652SS6146352)

Thanks
Nick


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

nick-a6 said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9JL30652SS6146352)
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


Payment received :thumb: It will be posted later today.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

darranws said:


> hi sorry not replied quicker been in hospital again, well at least my disability benefit has landed can you email me direct please
> **************
> or ring me ***********
> need a little help with product knowledge and pricing please
> Darran


I've sent you an email 

It might be a good idea to remove your phone number and email address from the post, as you're likely to get a load of spam emails if you don't.


----------



## doggonwheels (Aug 12, 2008)

Paid on Monday Package arrived this morning. Top Service Charlie


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

doggonwheels said:


> Paid on Monday Package arrived this morning. Top Service Charlie


Thanks, I'm glad to hear it arrived so quickly  Are you happy with the samples?


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheers Charlie, turned up today - but a fiver for a half empty bottle...........




























...............................only joking, can't wait to use it (and then find another use for a small spray bottle - thinking strong apc for wheel arches).




Paul.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

pre620ti said:


> Cheers Charlie, turned up today - but a fiver for a half empty bottle...........
> 
> ...............................only joking, can't wait to use it (and then find another use for a small spray bottle - thinking strong apc for wheel arches).
> 
> Paul.


lol, you had me for a second there :lol: The bottles are definitely re-usable and should last quite a while, there very good quality (as are the smaller ones).


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

emm at the risk of seeming like an ass....arent samples usually..well...um FREE???


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

beany_bot said:


> emm at the risk of seeming like an ass....arent samples usually..well...um FREE???


Well, if your offering to buy the product, split it into samples and buy the bottles and pack them, travel to the post office and post them out for free then go for it :thumb:


----------



## samurl (Feb 9, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> emm at the risk of seeming like an ass....arent samples usually..well...um FREE???


I know I haven't been around here for long, but all you seem to do is have a moan or a rant. Firstly at Tim(CYC), or from what I had seen anyways, and now you're trying to have a dig at someone for supplying samples that are not free.

Yes you do seem like an ass, I'm glad(and I may speak for a few others)you mentioned something.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> emm at the risk of seeming like an ass....arent samples usually..well...um FREE???


If it's the manufacturer providing the samples (e.g. for promotional reasons), then yes, a lot are free.

However, I'm not affiliated with Dodo Juice, I'm just a mere DW member offering smaller sized versions of the retail products for other DW users to try before they (inevitably ) purchase the larger bottles.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup, we give away free samples of our products for testing and at launch (usually the odd competition, with the emphasis on odd like our haiku competition!) and for prizes on here, but as a small company we can't afford to give out beautifully packaged and labelled samples sized products out for free as a matter of routine.

And it's not as if the standard range is expensive; wax panel pots (30ml) are available from many resellers at 5.95 GBP each inc VAT and our cheapest shampoo is 6.95 GBP for 250mls (and it's twice as concentrated as a normal high st shampoo).


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got the following samples left:

Supernatural Shampoo (SN) x 1
Sour Power (SP) x 3
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3
Lime Prime Lite x 1
Red Mist Tropical x 1


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Mine Arrived yesterday, Top man very quick


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

I would be interested in the Supernatural shampoo. Looking for a replacement for my Megs Hyper Wash when it runs out. How do I go about ordering?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

acprc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be interested in the Supernatural shampoo. Looking for a replacement for my Megs Hyper Wash when it runs out. How do I go about ordering?
> 
> ...


Hi Adam,

Please send £7.12 (via PayPal) as a gift to dodosamples[at]webituk[dot]com and include your address.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Done.

Adam


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

acprc said:


> Done.
> 
> Adam


Thanks Adam :thumb: I'll post the sample Tuesday morning.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've now got the following samples left:

Sour Power (SP) x 3
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3
Lime Prime Lite x 1
Red Mist Tropical x 1


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I'll take the LPL... PM me your PayPal details for payment :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

NornIron said:


> I'll take the LPL... PM me your PayPal details for payment :thumb:


Hi,

Please send £7.12 (via PayPal) as a gift to dodosamples[at]webituk[dot]com and include your name and address.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Done :thumb:


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

I´m interested in a SP sample but....do you send to Spain? How much is it?

Do you have BTBM and SN samples?

Thanks a lot.

Regards


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

NornIron said:


> Done :thumb:





acprc said:


> Done.
> 
> Adam


Both samples were posted earlier today :thumb:



klan_bmw said:


> I´m interested in a SP sample but....do you send to Spain? How much is it?
> 
> Do you have BTBM and SN samples?
> 
> ...


The P&P cost is £2.70 for shipping to Spain for one sample of Sour Power (SP).

Unfortunately, I don't have any samples of BTBM or SN left.

HTH


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've now got the following samples left:

Sour Power (SP) x 3
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3
Red Mist Tropical x 1

Come on guys, those are some awesome Dodo products :thumb:


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Charlie,

I've been away on business for the last week and have just got back and realised that my order hasn't arrived. The girlfriend has been off all week and says that nothing has been delivered or no missed post leaflets have arrived.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Thanks Adam :thumb: I'll post the sample Tuesday morning.


Thanks, got the sample today. Typically raining!

Adam


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> Samples were posted earlier today


Arrived today... thanks!


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've still got the following samples available:

Sour Power (SP) x 2
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Arrived yesterday!

Thanks for all your help Charlie :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've still got the following samples available:

Sour Power (SP) x 2
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Born Slippy (BS) (concentrated version) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

any purple haze pro??
and how much for the born slippy


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

paul46rider said:


> any purple haze pro??
> and how much for the born slippy


No. However, Dodo Juice and many of their resellers offer 30ml panel pots of all the waxes, so you can try them before you purchase a full pot. I would imagine it will cost around £9-11, but you'll need to speak to Dom or PJ to check.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

ok thanks the BS sample shipped


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

blue haze Dodo juice can you order this on here or is it to late cheers.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

paul46rider said:


> ok thanks the BS sample shipped


Sorry, I'm not sure how I missed that  It's £5.62 for the sample of BS posted. It's better value if you purchase more than one sample due to the way RM charge for postage. I'd recommend NFS, it's a great all in one (cleaner/polish/wax).


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

how gentle is the NFS my car has been machine polished, i just want to give i quick detail before winter kicks in


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

To be honest i dont realy know much about Do Do products as i have always used AG or Megs stuff so this would be somthing new hope you can help on this cheers.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hotwheels said:


> blue haze Dodo juice can you order this on here or is it to late cheers.


I'm not offering samples of the waxes, as these are already available as 30ml panel pots direct from Dodo Juice or from several of their resellers. I do, however, have the following available:

Sour Power (SP) x 2
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3

*Sour Power (SP)*

Sour Power is Dodo Juice's pH-neutral gloss-enhancing shampoo, which is again wax-safe. The shampoo contains some wax-grade carnauba to add a little gloss and protection to the finish. It dilutes at up to 1:800 with water.

*Time To Dry (TTD)*

Time To Dry is designed to make drying your car easier and safer, in three ways.

Firstly, it lubricates the wet panels to minimise any scratching from any dirt particles that are still on the surface.

Secondly, it is designed to break down remaining water beads and increase 'sheeting'; this helps water slide off the car and improves soak-up.

Finally, it contains limescale inhibitors to reduce watermarks. You can even use it as a general purpose quick detail spray, and also dilute it if required.

Please note that because it destroys beading, the beading effect of a wax will be reduced if this product is used (it won't remove the wax, just prevent it beading; protection will remain in place). Dodo Juice recommends a final spray of Red Mist to reintroduce the beading effect, if necessary.

*Need For Speed (NFS)*

Need For Speed cleans, polishes and waxes in one application, making it idea for people in a rush, or for those who don't have time to go through the complete paint cleansing / polishing / waxing process.
It contains micro abrasives, sophisticated cleaning agents and carnauba wax to give your car that high gloss wet look in one easy application.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Charlie i'll take the BS pls mate, can you pm the details


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

paul46rider said:


> how gentle is the NFS my car has been machine polished, i just want to give i quick detail before winter kicks in


Worked by hand on the soft side of a foam pad it's very gentle.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

paul46rider said:


> Charlie i'll take the BS pls mate, can you pm the details


PM'd.


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll take a Sour Power if there's any.

Could you PM me


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've still got the following samples available:

Sour Power (SP) x 1
Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> I've still got the following samples available:
> 
> Sour Power (SP) x 1
> Time To Dry (TTD) x 2
> Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


I'll take one of the time to dry please.

Please PM me your paypal address and i'll send you a gift to save fees. TY, Steve.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

P200MSD said:


> I'll take one of the time to dry please.
> 
> Please PM me your paypal address and i'll send you a gift to save fees. TY, Steve.


PM'd.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> PM'd.


Cheers Charlie, i need 10 posts min to see mt PM's though! LOL, will check it in a minute and sort you the money out.

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've still got the following samples available:

Sour Power (SP) x 1
Time To Dry (TTD) x 1
Need For Speed (NFS) x 3


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Payment sent for 1 x Sour Power

Unique Transaction ID #60X92161N2635014H

Thanks


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Culainn said:


> Payment sent for 1 x Sour Power
> 
> Thanks


Received :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've still got the following samples available:

Need For Speed (NFS) x 3

*Need For Speed (NFS)*

Need For Speed cleans, polishes and waxes in one application, making it idea for people in a rush, or for those who don't have time to go through the complete paint cleansing / polishing / waxing process.

It contains micro abrasives, sophisticated cleaning agents and carnauba wax to give your car that high gloss wet look in one easy application.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll take the last Time to Dry please


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

andy665 said:


> I'll take the last Time to Dry please


Please send £5.62 (via PayPal) as a *gift* to dodosamples[at]webituk[dot]com and include your name and address.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Payment sent


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Payment sent, look forward to receiving/using it now! :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Payment sent


Received :thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Received mine yesterday, many thanks


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Culainn said:


> Payment sent for 1 x Sour Power
> 
> Unique Transaction ID #60X92161N2635014H
> 
> Thanks


Hi Charlie,

Can you confirm when you sent the Sour Power? Want to watch out for it from the postie.

Thanks a mill

(Received this morning, Thanks a mill Charlie)


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Culainn said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Can you confirm when you sent the Sour Power? Want to watch out for it from the postie.
> 
> Thanks a mill


It was posted yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks a mill 

Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

what samples do you have left if any matey?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

jj06 said:


> what samples do you have left if any matey?


Need For Speed (NFS) x 3

Need For Speed cleans, polishes and waxes in one application, making it idea for people in a rush, or for those who don't have time to go through the complete paint cleansing / polishing / waxing process.

It contains micro abrasives, sophisticated cleaning agents and carnauba wax to give your car that high gloss wet look in one easy application.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My Time to Dry arrived yesterday, tried it today - awesome stuff


----------

